# Input on water testing and maintenance controllers



## lyfespan (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok so I've got my RO system and tanks , I was wondering what's a good test maintenance system HANNA, blue lab, future harvest, Milwaukee.... I don't want to be replacing probes all the time, or calibrating.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 4, 2015)

Blue Lab for the win imo.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 4, 2015)

AluminumMonster said:


> Blue Lab for the win imo.



Thanx AM, do they have an all in one, no calibrate, no probe replacing?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm using the Tri meter from nutra-dip (PPM / Ph / temp)
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=3527196479&ref=pd_sl_8bcs3xm0v3_p
so far so good but I've only been using it not quite 1 year...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Blue Lab Gaurdian would be my choice of tri meter.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

I am not sure that I have seen any meters that don't need to be calibrated periodically?  Are there any?


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 5, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am not sure that I have seen any meters that don't need to be calibrated periodically?  Are there any?



I'm kinda hoping there are, I would love one less thing to worry about. 


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EHAZGW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2SUGRG0CWS4V0&coliid=I1XVG9W6GXG1TZ"]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EHAZGW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2SUGRG0CWS4V0&coliid=I1XVG9W6GXG1TZ[/ame]
I found this one to watch my water at the main collection tank

Then I just need one for the veg and bloom reservoirs to watch my feed ppm.


----------



## BillFromBio (Jan 5, 2015)

I use the hanna all in one.  Tests temp ppm Ph and EC.  I buy the 2 part calibration solution by GH for $15 and periodically calibrate for peace of mind.  Was the first thing I bought when starting Hydro and was the best $150 I spent.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 5, 2015)

BillFromBio said:


> I use the hanna all in one.  Tests temp ppm Ph and EC.  I buy the 2 part calibration solution by GH for $15 and periodically calibrate for peace of mind.  Was the first thing I bought when starting Hydro and was the best $150 I spent.



I'm going to have it running daily, about how much time is going to be calibrating?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 5, 2015)

pull the sensor
clean it 
dip it in the control solution
turn screw till readout matches solution
(in some Ph meters there is a high and low solution (7,4) so do the above twice)
clean sensor
back in action

10 mins? once, twice(?) a month?


----------



## zem (Jan 5, 2015)

BillFromBio said:


> I use the hanna all in one.  Tests temp ppm Ph and EC.  I buy the 2 part calibration solution by GH for $15 and periodically calibrate for peace of mind.  Was the first thing I bought when starting Hydro and was the best $150 I spent.



when did you start hydro? I'm curious as to how long can a meter live without having to change its probe or change it altogether


----------



## MR1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have had my tds and ph meter for over 6 years, same probes on both, work as good as new.


----------



## zem (Jan 5, 2015)

MR1 said:


> I have had my tds and ph meter for over 6 years, same probes on both, work as good as new.



wow! 6 years, thats great, could you please give me their name and model code to check em out? thanks


----------



## MR1 (Jan 5, 2015)

There are newer models of these, but these are the ones I have. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/HMDPHM80-Digital-pH-Temperature-Meter/dp/B0096N8OWI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420507785&sr=8-1&keywords=HM+digital+ph80"]http://www.amazon.com/HMDPHM80-Digital-pH-Temperature-Meter/dp/B0096N8OWI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420507785&sr=8-1&keywords=HM+digital+ph80[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/HM-Digital-TDS-4TM-Meter-Thermometer/dp/B001RK38LU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1420507894&sr=8-4&keywords=HM+digital+tds"]http://www.amazon.com/HM-Digital-TDS-4TM-Meter-Thermometer/dp/B001RK38LU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1420507894&sr=8-4&keywords=HM+digital+tds[/ame]


----------



## zem (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks MR1, green mojo your way. my DD TDS meter looks like a copy of yours. http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/d-d-tds-meter.html with the stability of the reading and ease and reliability so far 1 year, I really hope it lasts anything close to 6 years! it is calibrated with NaCl, which makes it super easy to make my own calibrating solution at home. I calibrate it with 1000ppm solution because the closer the calibration solution's ppm is to the ppm that you are testing, the more accurate the reading. I clean it with regular tap water, how about you? thanks again


----------



## MR1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Your welcome Zem. I calibrate my ph pen maybe once a month wether it needs it or not and just rinse with tap water also, same with storage , just tap water. I have never calibrated my tds meter, does not seem to have changed over the years, probably has though. How do you make your own calibrating solution. if I may ask?


----------



## zem (Jan 6, 2015)

MR1 said:


> . How do you make your own calibrating solution. if I may ask?



My meter has written near the calibration screw "calibrated with NaCl" AKA salt.  1 gram of salt in 1 liter of water is 1000ppm. when I got it it was calibrated and i have a gold weight scale so i got 1 gram of salt in 1 liter distilled water and tested it, it was like 990 or so, but it was calibrated to 350ppm so i calibrated it to 1000 and it works great and i have a 1liter bottle of 1000ppm solution


----------



## MR1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Zem, does it have to be distilled water? I will try it and see where my meter is at.


----------



## zem (Jan 6, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Thanks Zem, does it have to be distilled water? I will try it and see where my meter is at.



oh yeah sure, because it has to be 0 ppm before adding the NaCl or else it will add up to more than 1000ppm.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 7, 2015)

This new Hanna is recockulous 
http://shop.hannainst.com/edge-ec.html


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't use distilled water for tds meter.  I think it will mess it up.


----------



## zem (Jan 8, 2015)

DankHobbyist said:


> Don't use distilled water for tds meter.  I think it will mess it up.



not all tds meters are the same in that matter, some recommend to clean with de-ionized water which is even more distilled than distilled water, and others do not recommend that, I was talking about making my own calibration liquid from distilled water+NaCl(AKA salt)


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 8, 2015)

Cool much cheaper nice idea.


----------

